# Itouch 1ère génération comme dictaphone



## jack the mac (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

étant apprenti journaliste et détenteur d'un ipod touch, je serai curieux de savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser mon ipod comme dictaphone, ce qui me serait bien utile pour mes interviews.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Septembre 2008)

Si c'est un 1ere génération,....
C'est impossible ( le touch ne disposant pas de micro, et les écouteurs qui ont un micro integrer ne sont que compatible avec le 2eme G ... )

Je me trompe peut être, mais je pense pas (donc à confirmer ...)


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

C'est en effet impossible en l'état, mais je crois qu'il y a des micros compatibles (à brancher sur le dock). À confirmer toutefois, et je me demande s'ils n'impliquent pas un jailbreak...


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, je pense qu'il faut un jailbreak (rien que pour le programme enregistreur ? ...)

Si tu trouve, fait nous partager, c'est intéressant !


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

Touchmods.fr ?


----------



## jack the mac (30 Septembre 2008)

il est jailbreaké, mais reste a trouver un app qui fonctionne et un micro à brancher sur le dock...


----------



## rofusionodd (30 Septembre 2008)

Sur touchmods.fr il y en as des micros !


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Ecoute tu nous tiens au jus...


----------

